# A message for Dolandbadger from NB.



## redbrass_ca (Mar 17, 2005)

Dear Dolandbadger

 I noticed your posting on round bottom.  I was most interested in the names embossed on your bottles.  NAsh and Roue are typical in Nova Scotia.  Many of the Nash bottles are scarce to very rare and unique.  I am wondering if these bottle makers are the same as the one know in Nova Scotia.  I am posting  you picture once more some people can participate in this dicussion.

 Let me know what you know about these names on your bottles

 Thanks   Thierry


----------



## DOLANBADGER (Mar 17, 2005)

*RE: A message for Dolandbadger from NBreply to red brass*

Hello redbrass 
                       I'll do some research this weekend and see what I can find out.  
                                                     Thanks, Dolanbadger


----------



## DOLANBADGER (Mar 18, 2005)

Hello redbrass 
                      1869-1871 NASH& ROUE-20 dock St . ST.JOHN 
                      1872-1900 T.NASH -portland.N.B
       whats the story on Nova Scotia's Nash& Roue. 
                                        Thanks


----------



## redbrass_ca (Mar 18, 2005)

Dear Ron,


 Thank you very much for your replies.   This is what I know as extracted from Barry Wrights book which clears-up some of the missing pieces of the story.

 Thomas Nash ( first man to do soda water in Halifax since Glendenning was based at of Dartmouth) started a freshwater brewery at 6 blowers St. in 1858 or prior and ran it until 1869.  In 1866 he and John Nash took over the J.B.Baker plant at 29 Granville Street that had been operated for the previous two or three years by James Roue.  Thomas ran the business until 1872 when he moved to Saint John New Bruswick taking the sole ownership of the Nash and Roue in which he had been envolved since 1869.  In 1873, John set up a new steam operated plant, with three employees, at 77-79 Brunswick St , Halifax which stayed in business until 1884.  What is amazing is that your round bottoms are related to our Halifax bottles.  

 I have an extremely scarce hamilton bottle by T.Nash which would be one of his very early soda water bottles.  I have nothing of John Nash in my collections which are also very scarce.  As for James Roue they are around but not plenty by any stretch.  I also know that James Roue had a father or uncle that produced some extremely scarce hamilton bottles.  To be honest with you some of these bottles are rarer that Glendennings varieties which fetch very high prices among collectors.  Are the bottle you are displaying in your picture common in St. John.  Can you see them at antique stores and do they fetch good prices?

 Thanks for sharing your info.  Please try to post more pictures if you can.  I will on my side post some of the incredible finds once I can get my digital camera hooked-up

 Thierry


----------



## DOLANBADGER (Mar 18, 2005)

Hello Thierry
                      Great history,there aren't many Nash& Roue around, other than what a few seasoned diggers and collectors have. (I'm neither)HOPE to be both someday[] 
 Once and awhile you come across Thomas Nash 20 dock street St JohnN.B manufacturer.
 The most common ,in the city antique stores.One of our area's SEASONED digger and collectors tells me the campbells on the left is one of the hardest to find.Also the somewhat emerald green NASH& ROUE quite rare.100 to 150 so I'm told,I sell nothing (YET) so not quite sure of price.Someday my wife and children will sell em.[] [].I thank you for your interest and help, stay in touch.


----------



## redbrass_ca (Mar 19, 2005)

Dear Ron,

 Are all these bottles in your picture round bottom?  Are there crocks that were made by Roue and Nash or by Thomas Nash?  Do you guys have a any good New Brunswick bottle books.  I have a number of bottles from New Bruswick which I would love to get more information on.  I hope you might be able to shed some light on them .  One thing is certain is that I am very keen to get more pictures from your bottles to add them to my collector books.  

 Thanks 

 Thierry


----------



## DOLANBADGER (Mar 19, 2005)

Hello Thierry 
                   All the bottles are round bottoms.I've never seen or heard of any Nash or Roue crocks.I 'm not aware of any N.B bottle books but I think there is one in the making.
 Looking forward to seeing some of your treasures.I'll help you with any questions on the N.B stuff as quick as I can. Thanks.


----------



## redbrass_ca (Mar 20, 2005)

Dear Ron,

 I am posting some of the Thomas Nash bottles that are from Halifax.  The Torpedo is so scarce it has never made it in any bottle book known to Nova Scotia.  In any event any Thomas Nash bottle are extremely rare.  Most bottle collectors don't have any in their collection.  John Nash is a little less scarce but still rarely seen.  Some of the drawings came from Barry Wright's book.

 Cheers

 Thierry


----------



## redbrass_ca (Mar 20, 2005)

He is the torpedo






 Picture reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## redbrass_ca (Mar 20, 2005)

Here are some John Nash


----------



## redbrass_ca (Mar 20, 2005)

Here are some Roue


----------



## redbrass_ca (Mar 20, 2005)

Rare Crock!


----------



## DOLANBADGER (Mar 20, 2005)

*RE: A message for Dolandbadger from NB. reply to redbrass*

Hey Thierry 
                 Great pictures,AWESOME torpedo and stone .That stone would be pricey.I've never came across any John.Nash. THANKS for sharing.Keep in touch.[]


----------



## WhiteLighting (Mar 20, 2005)

that torpedo nash is awsome.......,now thats a way to have somone drink your product,!.......cant set it down unless its corked,but wonder if ya lost the cork and ya got to drink all that grog!...lol

   REDBRASS-- bet each of those bottles in the first pic are heavy!.....
 very very cool bottles even though one is chipped,....which can be fixed easy,,.......
      Clean um up!


----------



## redbrass_ca (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks for the Input!  Thomas Nash left Halifax before his bottles ever became popular.  He was competing against many established soda manufacturer.  Glendenning, Baker, Richards to name a few.  Typically Glendennings are very expensive.  This is partly because Peter Unitt in his original Ontario(1970's) book made some of the pictures available.  However there are a number of soda water torpedos that are much rarer than the Glendennings and were made for Halifax beverage producers around the same time.  You have to remember that in 1900 the population of Halifax NS. was only 10,000 compared to nearly 450,000 today.  Big mining towns barely had 1000 residents.  Hence bottle were made in small numbers and likely reused over and over again.  There are many varieties of James Roue.  The crock pictured is rarely seen.  Strangely enough is was made in a USA pottery whereas most of the other bottles where likely manufactured in England.  There is a couple of torpedos that were made by the Roue family.  They have J. Roue on them but likely were made for the father of James Roue; John Roue.  They are so scarce that most bottle collectors have never seen real examples except the rare photograph.  In any event many of those specimen to the right collector are priceless.

 More to Come 

 Cheers

 Thierry


----------



## redbrass_ca (Mar 23, 2005)

The early days of the Roue Family
 Excerpt from Barry Wright's book

 in 1864 James Roue Sr. and a son, John, were in business at 106-108 Hollis Street.,where they were hairdresser but also included a variety store, a billard parlour and public baths in their operation.  From 1863 to 1865 James Roue Jr operated a soda water manufacturing plant at 29 Grandville St. and sold his products at 106 Hollis Street. The J roue glass Hamilton style bottles were probably used in 1863 to 1865.  These bottles are featured in one of Barry Wright's book but by no stretch are seen in bottle collection.  I know of only 2 specimens which are partly broken and belong to Bob Doiron ( Stubby on this forum).  Needless to say to the right person these bottles are priceless!!

 More to come 

 Thierry


----------



## kastoo (Mar 24, 2005)

So how about the crown top pictured here with the X..is it rare?  If not I'd like to know where I can get one.  Thanks.


----------



## WhiteLighting (Mar 24, 2005)

I see that you said these came from a mining town?......


  Since im in the North East US,we really dont have those types of mines,.....
 are the from a ghost town?,also the white crock bottle/??,.....is that crock or porceiln>?or maybe white glass?....

   very very interesting...!

 and really after reading i see that quite expensive!...you should have them tumbled,the crack /chip filled with new glass not a epoxy!,and display!


----------



## redbrass_ca (Mar 24, 2005)

Dear Kastoo,

 The crown top shown above is not unusual. There are many different varieties of the crown top shown above.  Some are very rare other are fairly common.  If you look in some of the bottle books common to our area you will find many different version of those bottles with some worth quite a few coins.  I will try to post more pictures of these bottles is you are interested.

 Cheers

 Thierry


----------



## redbrass_ca (Mar 24, 2005)

Dear Whitelightning,

 In Nova Scotia as well as in New Brunswick there as been many mining towns that mushroomed in the mid 1800.  Most of these mines were either coal or gold mines which led to important town development.  Some of those became prosperous other have simply vanished or shrunk in size.   

 Cheers

 Thierry


----------



## kastoo (Mar 24, 2005)

I'd like to see a few..I'd like to buy one as well.


----------



## redbrass_ca (Mar 28, 2005)

Dear Kastoo

 I will post more of these Roue bottles for you.  I will also check my collection to see I there I a bottle I can spare for you .  May be I shoud start a new treat under James Roue only.  Let me know your impressions

 All the best

 Thierry


----------



## greyhorse (Nov 20, 2010)

Hello, if anyone is still following this old post and has any info about a John Nash halifax NS bottle, I would appreciate any insight or direction in which to search


----------

